# Fairy garden build



## dmina (Jun 10, 2015)

So I had a small tank I wanted to try something different with.. so I tried a fairy garden.. I think I am going to put my criptic's in it or my orchid.. but this is how it turned out... I think it looks pretty sweet...


----------



## SSimsswiSS (Jun 10, 2015)

Very cool.

I wish I took some pictures of some of the mini greenhouses I've done over the years. I did a neat Haloween fairy garden graveyard with a group of 6 to 10 (popa spruca) adult twigs, all in the spooky mini trees.


----------



## dmina (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks... That sounds really cool.. I just got into them.. so still learning...


----------



## Cap10Squirty (Jun 10, 2015)

Is that the exo terra nano? I'm looking at getting a few for my mantids. Looks good!


----------



## happy1892 (Jun 10, 2015)

It looks very pretty.


----------



## dmina (Jun 10, 2015)

Cap10Squirty said:


> Is that the exo terra nano? I'm looking at getting a few for my mantids. Looks good!


Yes, it is... Thanks


----------



## dmina (Jun 10, 2015)

happy1892 said:


> It looks very pretty.


Thank you...


----------



## LAME (Jun 11, 2015)

Nice one!


----------



## Sticky (Jun 11, 2015)

Nice! I love it!


----------



## idologrl (Jun 11, 2015)

Very nice mantis fairie condo! You'll have to give whoever lives in there some really cool fairie name..


----------



## Bloodtkr (Jun 11, 2015)

someone has too much time ; p


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jun 11, 2015)

So cute. I bet my mantisTinkerbell would have loved that cage.


----------



## DETHCHEEZ (Jun 14, 2015)

Looks nice

I'm sure whatever ends living in there will be a happy camper

But if I can make a suggestion

I'd recommend tossing a few isopods like pill / sow bugs in there

They'll help keep it clean

i.e. eat the dead leaves that fall of the plant &amp; left over feeder bug parts

&amp;

Will help keep mold &amp; mites &amp; what not down


----------



## dmina (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks... Yeah.. I need to get some isopods.. I have springtails in there...


----------



## Alikaren (Jun 18, 2015)

Be careful about those isopods though. They're very opportunistic and the terrarium doesn't supply food for them, they'll nibble your plants. They'd probably aim for your flowers first.

My orange porcellios are bugging me. They already ate my Sinningia pusilla plant (although those are very small plants) and ate two flower buds from my Sinningia muscipola.


----------



## Sticky (Jun 18, 2015)

Put some dry old leaves and rotting wood in there. They love that!


----------



## dmina (Jun 21, 2015)

Blossom is the winner of my fairy tank.. I figured she needed a name to make it her home..


----------



## DETHCHEEZ (Jun 26, 2015)

Alikaren said:


> Be careful about those isopods though. They're very opportunistic and the terrarium doesn't supply food for them, they'll nibble your plants. They'd probably aim for your flowers first.
> 
> My orange porcellios are bugging me. They already ate my Sinningia pusilla plant (although those are very small plants) and ate two flower buds from my Sinningia muscipola.


Just toss some veggie scrapes in with them

Like zucchini carrots lettuce etc &amp; so on

Or

Even dead cricket to feed on

&amp;

They should leave your plants alone


----------



## Coastal (Jun 30, 2015)

It's beautiful. In every sense of the word.


----------



## dmina (Jul 7, 2015)

Thank you for the compliments... CosbyArt is sending me some isopods... I need to replace a couple of plants... that died while I was on vacation.. very disappointing... but I didn't leave the light on... so I am not sure if that was the reason or not???


----------



## CosbyArt (Jul 7, 2015)

Nice build and a interesting concept. Kinda reminds me of a Godzilla movie, I could see the mantids knocking over the bench and terrorizing the tank.  Or a modern day remake of The Deadly Mantis.


----------



## Sticky (Jul 8, 2015)

I've never seen that! That movie looks like alot fun. I dont think a real remake of that would be too hard to make. Maybe some Hierodula?


----------



## CosbyArt (Jul 8, 2015)

Sticky said:


> I've never seen that! That movie looks like alot fun. I dont think a real remake of that would be too hard to make. Maybe some Hierodula?


Yeah it's a good campy 50s movie. If you want a good laugh watch the Mystery Science Theater 3000 version. Sadly it is not online as Universal pulled it, but you can see clips of the movie here. Or catch it on the ShoutCast MST3K stream, I watch it with VLC player the address is http://99.198.118.250:8010;stream.nsv

It would be a funny remake, I'm surprised they haven't remade it too like everything else anymore (might be licensing/copyright issues). Although I have to admit it sounds like a perfect candidate for SyFy to do.  

Hierodula would be great! I bet someone with a camera and some mantids could do a decent version for youtube.


----------



## Sticky (Jul 9, 2015)

The face of the mantis in the movie reminds me of a chinese. Maybe they had one to use as a model? The body in flight was more chunky.


----------



## CosbyArt (Jul 9, 2015)

Sticky said:


> The face of the mantis in the movie reminds me of a chinese. Maybe they had one to use as a model? The body in flight was more chunky.


Most likely as it is a very common species. The flying body was likely from one they had glued/taped to a stick and did some editing.

I spent about 3 hours and made a movie trailer. I filmed my Deadleaf mantis Terry attacking a fullscreen image on my screen, created the images, did the editing, and created the 'soundtrack from about 8 sounds. I think it turned out rather well, what do you think?


----------



## dmina (Jul 10, 2015)

that was cute!.. someone obviously has too much time on their hands... LOL


----------



## CosbyArt (Jul 10, 2015)

dmina said:


> that was cute!.. someone obviously has too much time on their hands... LOL


Yeah I guess I do after work at least


----------



## Sticky (Jul 15, 2015)

Yeah, Make a movie! Toy cars and little model people would be perfect! You could have the mantis hold one of the people! Put honey on it so it looks like the mantis is eating it!


----------



## CosbyArt (Jul 15, 2015)

Sticky said:


> Yeah, Make a movie! Toy cars and little model people would be perfect! You could have the mantis hold one of the people! Put honey on it so it looks like the mantis is eating it!


May have to go all out and get a Lego set then lol  That would take some serious time though, and would have to find some family/friends to be the victims, could be fun. I doubt I'll have that much time for awhile though. Perhaps a student film maker could under take the task.


----------

